# Anal glands



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had dogs all my life, and I remember when I was young, we used to have our dog's anal glands emptied. It seemed to be the way to go, then. Later, when I had my own dogs, I never paid a vet to have any dog's glands emptied, ever.

I've had many different breeds, mostly having very little tails to almost none, like Boston terriers. But no poodle, or just briefly.

Merlin has been rubbing his butt on the ground a few times, lately. I've seen him do it three times in the last 7 days, maybe. Will the butt rubbing do the job, or should I be worried because Poodles have more problems in that area than other breeds ?

When do I know I should see the vet ?

Thanks ! (I hope noone is having breakfast, if so, sorry...)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think poodles necessarily have more problems than other breeds. I do think small dogs tend to have more problems than big dogs.

As soon as I see one of mine scooting, I know they have itchy, full anal glands. I empty them myself and take the same attitude as I do with plucking ear hair. While I feel a little is necessary, a little goes a long way. I have never had a dog with an infection, impaction or abcess. 

If the scooting continues I would certainly have them checked.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
Empty them or go to the vet.
Don't wait, as the impaction can happen fast, and that is uncomfortable.
You won't want that stuff on your carpet or anywhere else....
You might use a warm washcloth to loosen things up and give some relief, I put mine in a zip lock sandwich bag.


GOOD LUCK


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You guys are amazing, I could never do it myself ! I'll just wait and see and if it doesn't go away on its own in a while, we'll go to the vet. 

Funny though when you don't mess with them, it seems they never need emptying. I guess his breeder probably did it regularly.

I'll ask her and see what she says.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

With some dogs it is true they never need emptying, but with other dogs if you do it or not, they need it. If you don't do it to a dog that needs it you could end up with infection and abscess.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm not against doing it. Just never had a dog that needed it. Abscesses in there must be hell, so I'll definitely see the vet if there is a slight chance of that !


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

A lot of dogs get them expressed at the groomer. They express them in the bath tub during their bath to avoid the stink getting on the dog when it is clean.

I have never seen my boys rub their butts on the carpet, but I do check them regularly during their weekly/biweekly baths. If they feel overly full I will empty them. Yuki started licking his butt while I wasn't looking and made a scab so I checked his anal glands and sure enough they were full...expressed them and he didn't have any problems after that!

I have seen some impacted and ruptured anal glands...not a pleasant sight or smell. Poor babies were in so much pain.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Only one of my dogs needed his anal gland expressed, and we had to do it fairly often. You really don't want him rubbing that stuff on your carpet. I never got the hang of anal expression. I always let my vet do it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

When he is standing, pull the tail up over his back and the anal glands will sort of pop so that you can easily feel them and check to see if one is large.
7 poodles and I never had one that needed glands expressed. I do however keep an eye on their stool and if it looks too small for their size will add some fibrous food to their diet. This was the case with Timi and 
I did not find that pumpkin did the trick, but broccoli and string beans really give her the perfect gland compressing size stool.
The one dog that I had twice have ruptures still never had over-full glands. The infections were an entirely different issue.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> I've had dogs all my life, and I remember when I was young, we used to have our dog's anal glands emptied. It seemed to be the way to go, then. Later, when I had my own dogs, I never paid a vet to have any dog's glands emptied, ever.
> 
> I've had many different breeds, mostly having very little tails to almost none, like Boston terriers. But no poodle, or just briefly.
> 
> ...


LOL @ the eating breakfast statement, lol.

Scooting along the floor is a sign that there is a problem down in that area. Usually the anal glands need to be expressed. You don't want to let it go for too long because some dogs can get the glands impacted and then you could really have problems. Usually a vet or the groomer will do it, but the owner can also do it. Our vet tried to show us how to do it, but we never could get the hang of it, so we just let the vet do it. With some dogs, it doesn't bother, while other dogs have that problem a lot. So I would say, you might want to get Merlin in to have it checked.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone ! TP, you just made me realize that since he's on raw feed, Merlin's stool are really small, hard and compact. Maybe they're not big enough to help the glands ? 

I will have a look at his bum as you suggested later, now he's just sleeping besides me.

I wrote a note to his breeder, she said that only a minority of her dogs had to have their glands expressed, and that she would do it once a month at bathtime. She doesn't remember doing it to Merlin, so we'll see.

I have seen no butt rub the last 2 days. I once had a Boston who would do the butt rubbing a few times, then she would be okay. Maybe he's just like her.

In any case, don't worry, I am rather the type to go to the vet for nothing just to be on the safe side. I wouldn't let anything happen to my little baby !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Thanks everyone ! TP, you just made me realize that since he's on raw feed, Merlin's stool are really small, hard and compact. Maybe they're not big enough to help the glands ?
> 
> I will have a look at his bum as you suggested later, now he's just sleeping besides me.
> 
> ...



Try adding some green beans to his food. I keep a bag of frozen organic ones for Timi, break up two or three, add a bit of boiling water to warm them up and mix in with her meal. The difference that it makes in her poop size is like night and day (she primarily eats freeze dried raw).


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Be very careful letting a groomer do it, out of 7 poodles never had to have them drained, but one groomer took it on herself to drain Bella's gland and 400.00 later at the vet


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Follow-up, for those who would have the same problem. I watched him carefully but did not have his glands emptied. I know that when tou start, you're stuck with having to do it, so didn't want that.

He rubbed his butt on the floor a few more times and that was it, he hasn't done it since.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

A very few dogs need regular treatment on their glands. Once you start you may have to do so for life. Do not allow your groomer to express the glands without need. Do not do so yourself without need. If you don't know how to do so safely, have a vet do it. A firm large diameter (for the dog) stool will in most cases suitably express the glands naturally. Soft (tinned and packaged) foods are the most common cause and those dogs have a loose stool. Also some dog foods have additives that can cause loose stools. The quicker the food goes through the dog the more the dog will eat, hence more profit.
Eric


----------

